# Fiesta shrimp saute



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cup margarine
2lbs raw jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 cups sliced fresh mushrooms(any kind will do)
1/4 cup sliced scallions
1/4 diced green pepper
1 1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1/4 cup sliced pimento
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tblsp cornstarch

hot cooked rice

Melt margarine in large skillet. Add shrimp, mushrooms, scallions, green pepper, slat and pepper. Saute stirring occasionally until shrimp is done about 5 mins. 

Stir in lemon juice and pimento. Heat thoroughly. Using a slotted spoon remove shrimp to a platter and KEEP WARM. Add cornstarch to liquid in skillet. Cook over meduim heat until mixture starts to boil. Spoon in shrimp. Serve with hot cooke rice. Makes 4-6 servings.


----------

